# 90 Minute IPA style hop additions.



## Dave70 (28/1/15)

In direct relation to _that _beer, I've read accounts of brewers going so far as adding a few pellets at a time, to mixing all the hops together and splitting them up into 10 additions. Both methods seem to get good results.
What I'm getting at is, is there any plus to splitting up your hop bill into multiple additions rather than the standard 3 or 4?
For the sake of the exercise, would a simple, moderately hopped APA benefit from having its hop bill divided up to 10 additions also?


----------



## skb (28/1/15)

Being a big fan of dogfish head and the depth and smoothness of the 70 and 90, I think there must be something in the continuous hoping. He first did it on a 10 gal system so can be done... Question is, can you really be bothered to to like "10 additions", maybe make it a hobby project.

I was at the brewery last week some interesting photos .. 1st is his first continuous hoping machine ( after the electric football board)





The original system from the brewpub 




Two shots of brewery 







And to end the day ( or two) the original brewpub


----------



## skb (28/1/15)

Before I am correct yes I meant 60 not 70


----------



## manticle (28/1/15)

I've done it post 20 mins (every 5 till flameout) and yes I reckon there's something in it.


----------



## Blind Dog (29/1/15)

Even though I no chill, so might not get the full effect, I have found that adding hops at 5 min intervals for the last 20 min and then for 20 min after flameout with a final dose in the cube either added a certain complexity or I just convinced myself it did because of the effort it took.


----------



## manticle (29/1/15)

Complex chemistry in them hops.


----------



## Dave70 (29/1/15)

skb said:


> ... Question is, can you really be bothered to to like "10 additions",


Yes. I'm basically just standing there drinking, blaring music, nodding my head and staring at the boil anyway. 






manticle said:


> I reckon there's something in it.





Blind Dog said:


> added a certain complexity


Good enough for me.


----------



## skb (29/1/15)

My problem is when I make beer with friends we drink 3gal and make 5... So remembering 10 additions is. Struggle


----------



## stux (29/1/15)

Just grab a handfull every 5 minutes and chuck em in?


----------



## paulyman (29/1/15)

I'm drinking the commercial example as I write this, my first. It is bloody smooth and fantastic! There is a lot going on malt wise as well which is nice, haven't really had that in an ipa before.

If getting something this smooth means having 30 bags of hops lined up for 2 minute additions, I'm keen. But maybe I should wait until I've tried my first standard hopped IPA which is still fermenting happily away in the ferm fridge.


----------



## hoppyone (29/1/15)

I have brewed an all grain clone of the DHF 90 min IPA , it certainly is different taste compared to a standard IPA. The recipe calls for all the hops to be divided evenly & thrown into the boil at 6 minute intervals,a lot of staring at the clock but I think it is worth it for the differnet taste.

I had to do a clone of this after drinking a fair amount of it in the USA last year, bloody one of the best IPA's going around


----------



## skb (29/1/15)

I always put my hops in a hop bag, can you just throw them in the kettle and use a strainer .... If adding every 5 min it would be easier but not sure of the downside ??


----------



## Dave70 (30/1/15)

I had a cunning plan to que up a bunch of songs that run for 5 minutes. 
This proved to be more challenging than I expected so I gave up. 
Price of being a prog metal and its sub-generas fan.


----------



## manticle (30/1/15)

You need to get into grind.


----------



## Blind Dog (30/1/15)

Taylor Swift songs are all 5 minutes long 


Just saying...


----------



## sponge (30/1/15)

Dave70 said:


> Price of being a prog metal and its sub-generas fan.


Hop addition at every timing change. Really hop bomb that bad boy back to 2112.


----------



## buckerooni (30/1/15)

how about one of those automated cat feeder things set to 'fat cat' for constant 5 min dispensing?!

PS. I do not own one of these, nor a cat.

you could be able to get 5 Anal C*nt songs within 5 mins easy...picking one from the next may be the issue however.


----------

